# monay nighters at mosquito



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey guys,we are starting monday nighters at mosquito starting June 14. We will fish from 5-830. Entry fee will be $30 a boat and $5 for big bass. This will be 100 percent payback and we will determine places paid each week with the numbers of entries we recieve. We will do boat inspections and entries at Mosquito Lake Marina at the bait shop. Hope we can have a bigger crowd then in the past. And everyone knows mosquito bass is on fire. If you need info on the tournament you can call the bait shop at 330-637-2075


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

My kids have been missin' these!!!! I'm stoked! Great offering Joe!!!

nip


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

What are the dates?????


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

every monday nioght


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Fantastic news Joe. I'm not sure we will make it this coming Monday do to the short notice but you can count Marcia and I in!


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice to have them back...count me in!!!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Joe

Can I show up after it gets started like 5:30 I never missed a Wed nighter and was one of the last group of people that showed up when we stopped but my work schedule is untill 5:00 and can jump in a boat around 5:30. As long as the person Im fishing with has there boat checked.

Mark Franko


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

if your late just check in with kathy at the marina. if you have a boat she will check it before you go out


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

How did week one go? What was the winning weight? What kind of a turn out was there? I'm sure the numbers will increase as more people find out they are started up again.


----------



## Flipper (Oct 4, 2006)

Six or seven boats showed up.It took 12.02 to win I think every boat but one had a limit.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm looking forward to getting in on these. Really nice bag of fish for a few hours of fishing.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

I am unfamailiar where the marina is. Is it near the launch ramp? Thanks.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

if anyone needs a partner for a few of these please let me know thanks


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

""I am unfamailiar where the marina is. Is it near the launch ramp? Thanks""

It is on the other side of the bay where all the public docks are in the state park. Instead of turning right to go to the ramps or dock parking lots, just continue straight and make the first right after the bay.


----------



## MAVRIK (May 31, 2008)

Will there be one this Monday (Independence Day) night???


----------



## MAVRIK (May 31, 2008)

Still wondering


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

They have a phone number and e-mail address on their website. Could try either for info.
www.mosquitolakemarina.com


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone need a partner? I would love to fish one of these but Don't really have the boat for it (14ft tracker deep v with just bench seats and no livewell). Hell if you need a partner and have the boat, I can cover the entry fee.


----------

